# applying for citizenship (non-EU)



## AustinTX (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi!

I've been in Portugal almost 6 years with temporary residence. I'm about to the point to submit my application for citizenship. I have some anxiety about this and am wondering if anyone has been through this before and can offer advice. My main concern is that despite passing the A2 language exam by the skin of my teeth, I can't speak Portuguese hardly at all.

Other than the actual going in to the loja da cidadao and dropping off the paperwork and waiting for the card in the mail, is there anything to the process? Do they call you on the phone or anything like that?

My friend says "No worries. You're Portuguese." assuring me there's nothing to it. My lawyer and others have said "You have to establish a connection to the country, by joining clubs, buying property or things like that." I know I have to write a letter describing my intent, etc. but what else is there (other than the documents)?

Thanks!


----------



## Bocadinho (Apr 7, 2017)

One would think it would be necessary, but the application form for nationality does not ask about ties to the country, knowledge of history or laws, civic affiliations, references, etc. However I haven't gone through this yet so I have no answer, and would like to know as well!


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

AustinTX said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've been in Portugal almost 6 years with temporary residence. I'm about to the point to submit my application for citizenship. I have some anxiety about this and am wondering if anyone has been through this before and can offer advice. My main concern is that despite passing the A2 language exam by the skin of my teeth, I can't speak Portuguese hardly at all.
> 
> ...




Hello, how did your submission go, was there anything else besides the proof of passing the A2 language exam and letter needed? Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinTX (Sep 10, 2011)

I won't submit it till November and then it will be another year until I find out.


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

AustinTX said:


> I won't submit it till November and then it will be another year until I find out.




Thanks for the update, I would like to know what is submitted and how it goes, if you don't mind sharing. I understand it takes a year to get the result. Good luck!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

